# And how do YOU pick up girls?



## MA-Caver (May 28, 2011)

Clever if not for the problem of pretending to be a paraplegic. 
[yt]64Ixzp94ksw[/yt]
How are you going to explain your sudden ability to walk? 

Ah... faith healing! Baybee baybee baybee .


----------



## Big Don (May 28, 2011)

one of my brother's buddies is paraplegic, car accident, and he gets all kinds of girls...


----------



## Cryozombie (May 29, 2011)

Yeah, I have a friend with no Arms, just hands growing from his shoulders and he does as well.


----------

